
iXsystems Announces TrueNAS Scale as a Linux-Based Offering - rodrigo975
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ixSystems-TrueNAS-SCALE
======
ksec
Whatsapp, Juniper Network, Netgate (pfsense) and now iXsystems. All within the
past 24 months. I am not sure if I could call it the writing is on the wall,
but apart from Netflix I am not sure what other major contributors are left.
While FreeBSD won't die anytime soon. Its usage and resources is definitely
shrinking.

~~~
zokula
When did Whatsapp change/switch? I read nothing about it.

~~~
ksec
_Grew from 200m users in 2013 to 1.5 billion in 2018 so they needed more
processing power as they add more features and users. In the process they were
moving from SoftLayer (IBM, FreeBSD, Erlang R16) to Facebook 's infrastructure
(Open Compute, Linux, Erlang R21) after the 2014 acquisition. This required
moving from large powerful dual socketed servers to tiny blades with a max of
32 gig of RAM. Facebook's approach is to pack a lot of servers into a tiny
space. Had to move to Erlang R21 to get the networking performance and
connection density on Linux that they had on FreeBSD. Now they have a
combination of old and new machines in a single cluster and they went from
just a few servers to 10,000 smaller Facebook servers. _

[1] or a Summary at [2] in Useful Stuff.

[1] [https://www.infoq.com/presentations/erland-
scale-10000-nodes...](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/erland-
scale-10000-nodes/)

[2] [http://highscalability.com/blog/2019/10/4/stuff-the-
internet...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2019/10/4/stuff-the-internet-
says-on-scalability-for-october-4th-2019.html)

~~~
zokula
Thank you.

